# $100 of anything you want! Update: shipping free!! (WINNER: muels7)



## Miki

*WINNER ANNOUNCED 6/13:* muels7 via Randomized.com

Please contact me via PM asap send me a link via PM to what you want and your address to ship. Thanks everyone else for playing!

Update: His item has been ordered and shipped! He's gonna let me know when it arrives and that it's working.









Edit: Item arrived couple days ago and working great. Closing this.

Some have asked why I did this: No reason, I just felt like it.







Sometimes you just have to say, "why not?"

_____________

Anything you want, anywhere in the world. Must be $100 or UNDER!

Including shipping! Members out of the US I understand shipping cost more so half doesn't count to your total price.

*Update:*

Now SHIPPING NOT INCLUDED!!

If you already posted a link, if you win, you can always change your mind with this new info! What this mean is that you can spend up to $100 taxed included, but you don't have to count the shipping towards the total price.

*Here's how this will work:* post in this thread ONE time, with a link(s) to whatever product you want. I will use a random generator and whoever wins I will buy you (as a gift) that product and it will be shipped to you.

You can also get an OCN overclocked account + whatever, for example!

*To enter the following must be met:*

1. *35 rep or more to enter.* OCN staff are exempt from this rule for obvious reason.

Any post in this thread saying, "I wish I had 35" or, "almost 35" will be *infracted* by yours truly. Basically if you don't have 35 *do not post!*

K that's the only rule

*FAQ:*

Q: What if what I want costs under $100?

A: Use up what you can, $100 is the limit, it doesn't have to be $100.

Q: What if by next week the item I listed is cost a little more?/sadface

A: Don't worry, as long as it's not ridiculously over my offer I will buy it still.

Q: What if I wins but I change my mind about what I want, I can has something else?

A: Yes! If you post a link to a product, but then say you win and notice OCN market place an item you must have, I will buy it for you. c:

Q: Can I post multiple links to items adding up to a total of $100?

A: Yes, it does not have to be a single item.

Q: Can we ask for somethings thats like $170 but we pay the extra $70?

A: Not this time, I already set the thread up and don't want to change anything after so many have posted. Next time this is going to be considered.

This will end on like the 13th maybe 14th... Basically a week. I will be likely making more freebie threads in the near future so if you don't win, don't worry there'll be a next time I promise.

*Go!*


----------



## ablearcher

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813500047

Please let me enter, Moderator Miki









Thank you!


----------



## allikat

IN!
One AMD PhenomII x2 555 please!
But feel free to pick up any equal or better AMD chip from the wonderful sales section if you feel like it oh wonderful Miki *crawl - brown nose*


----------



## awaizy

You're too kind....

I'm in
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-846-_-Product

Thanks!


----------



## melterx12

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-034-_-Product

Its probably cheaper elsewhere but ive been lookin g to replace my 5$ logitech keyboard with broken legs for a while now.

Thanks!


----------



## Hickeydog

Blu Ray Drive.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827106326

Pretty please?


----------



## TheOcelot

Can we ask for somethings thats like $170 but we pay the extra $70?

I will edit my post with my submission. I r browsin though :3

EDIT: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835108082

and...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999344
Please and thanks


----------



## thedarkknight

Im in....I want the Special Edition of this!

http://promotions.newegg.com/games/0...%2f160x350.jpg


----------



## AsAnAtheist

Im in:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...=lancool%20k62


----------



## BlankThis

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...acture=Corsair

Thank you so much!

~B~


----------



## Floy

Wow, very generous!

I have been wanting to get a webcam for some time, so that I can finally use skype properly.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826104074

Thank you very much for this chance!


----------



## Ryanb213

In, thank you OCN









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-216-_-Product


----------



## kaivorth

Very thoughtful freebie.

Dragon Age Orgins

Mass Effect 2

Need some games to make use of the horsepower here...

Or a Corsair H50








With some Arctic Cooling MX-3


----------



## Monster34

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835181010

Awesome freebie! Thanks


----------



## muels7

Awesome freebie.

This is what I would want if I win.

Blu-ray drive


----------



## tmaz42o

In. Thanks for being generous.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10...uccessor_.html


----------



## guinaom1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hickeydog*


Blu Ray Drive.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827106326


*I heard to play blurays in win7 with this drive you will ned a software that cost about the same.*

---------------------------------------------
*THIS ONE:*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227510

SSd =D

i understand shipping may cost a lot, shipping to brazil in this situation, so if i win i would be more than happy to help you with shipment.

i would prefer this one but they dont have them on stock http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820211419


----------



## Reflux

I'll have $95 of gold, as much as you can get for the price, locally or online.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Great freebie, I would of said awesome but the guy two four posts above said it









http://elitekeyboards.com/products.p...s&pid=fkb10487


----------



## SmasherBasher

Very generous, Miki









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811112227
And
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817371023


----------



## ACM

Please and thank you


----------



## /Fail

In.

This

+

This

Awesome freebie.


----------



## GuilT1

Awesome!!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835181010


----------



## r34p3rex

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-436-_-Product

I can has plx?







Looking to build an HTPC for my parents


----------



## ryan]

in!









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827151199


----------



## DaMirrorLink

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-847-_-Product

in i'd love it if i won


----------



## n1helix

In, thanks.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227510


----------



## reaper~

In. Thank you kind sir.









http://elitekeyboards.com/products.p...ts&pid=fkbprmb


----------



## djsi38t

Yep I want in on this!


----------



## wannabe_OC

I'm so in

Thank you...


----------



## pioneerisloud

Honestly, I'd be happy with just a working AM2+ / AM3 motherboard.

This
This
Or this would suffice just fine to me. A board off newegg would be fine too, and a DDR2 board that's decent would be preferred.

Something like this 790GX Biostar board would be PERFECT.


----------



## McStuff

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827151199
Awesome freebie, Miki!


----------



## Cindex

Oh! I have over 35 rep!

People signed up for this fast...

Wonderful promotion by the way.... http://www.dealextreme.com/details.d...169~r.53733725 Would be great









It's also $99.90 with free shipping hahaha


----------



## Sun

Battery Grip Kit

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...A1P9QRDRYY6FXL


----------



## BlackHoleSon

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103846

Your generosity warms my heart.

My CPU is a major bottleneck, would love to upgrade it.


----------



## videoman5

What's this? Oh, I'm in.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811112239


----------



## BigMak911

Newegg link

Thanks Miki! I'm making a budget build for my mom and I've got everything but the motherboard at this point. Unfortunately, I've run out of... well... budget. Thanks again!!! You're awesome!


----------



## SaltTheWalt

Wonderful freebie!

Code:



Code:


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132006

Been needing a decent sound card for a while now.


----------



## ignite

Count me in! Could use a new CPU Cooler!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835181010


----------



## danascully

How incredibly nice of you.

I'm in, new case, baby









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119216


----------



## Angmaar

These would be sweet!

Thanks!


----------



## KG363

You are flat out amazing
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-216-_-Product


----------



## wontonforevuh

First off: Fan filters, i need two of these. 
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/25...tl=g47c223s548

Second: Sound card. I like music and I do occasional mixing so a decent sound card would be an awesome addition to my sig rig. XD 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...abs-_-29102024

This would be so awesome if I won something xD
ORRRR I can buy myself a nice AC unit for the summer since my room is so hot now that I'm folding 24/7

Thanks


----------



## pmrballer123

In here is my shopping cart









http://secure.newegg.com/Shopping/ShoppingCart.aspx


----------



## jarble

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819116347

thx


----------



## blupupher

Cool. What if the price changes between now and when you pick or if their is a discount code now that puts it under $100?

I really want this Antec, but with shipping it is over $100. Do I fall into the shipping not included group? If not, I will take this Silverstone case.


----------



## IrDewey

I'll choose an LGA 775 chip from the marketplace.


----------



## CryWin

Thanks for posting the freebie









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-283-_-Product


----------



## Lysdexik

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820139162

Thanks!


----------



## meticadpa

Miki... your generosity astounds me.









http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-G500-.../dp/B002J9GDXI

G500 mouse... had ma eyes on it for a while nao... <3

Thanks for the opportunity... you're an awesome guy


----------



## bavarianblessed

What an epic freebie!

Physx card would be awesome.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814143186


----------



## stumped

stumped is in. thanks!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817371016


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

in








http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalo...LinkType=PDPZ1


----------



## thisispatrick

Oo In!
http://www.buy.com/prod/logitech-dri...207932547.html

or

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27886
+ some of these!
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24749

Thankies!


----------



## 98uk

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-010-_-Product

In please


----------



## Chaos Assasson

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827106326
in


----------



## Crooksy

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-010-_-Product

killer shipping.


----------



## bk7794

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835109030 Would love more cpu cooling. Thanks so much.


----------



## ExperimentX

http://www.canadacomputers.com/produ...item_id=031291 <-- would like this to be used as another Folding rig









Its even below $100 after rebate!









IN


----------



## Phaedrus2129

NICE freebie, Miki!









I'd like to upgrade to Windows 7 and see what all the fuss is about:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-754-_-Product


----------



## micah_jones

Not sure if it has to be PC related, but this is what I would want









http://cgi.ebay.com/PHOENIX-GOLD-RSD...item1c12e53cca


----------



## HappyVirus

http://www.reefhotspot.com/store/pro...oducts_id=2160







Hope I win the only NON-technology related freebie


----------



## michaeljr1186

corsair psu.


----------



## superbabosheki

Wow, you are too nice!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16836121006
In! I'm using $8 speakers atm hahaha, in the 0.1% chance that I do win this I will cover whatever extra since you live in california and have to pay tax D:


----------



## Kaldari

In.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16823126043


----------



## TraCbr600

Walmart gift card. I need food.


----------



## PowerTrip

Thank you for doing this Miki!

This is a great way to inspire the community at OCN at being more helpful to increase their REP.

My entry: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811163166

*$89.99* + $9.99 = $99.98









For an HTPC build I want to put together with my spare E8400!


----------



## xToaDx

In.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16882290034
As of posting $89.99 + $9.99 shipping.


----------



## smartasien

lol i just spent like 10 minutes looking at what everyone else wants. its kinda fun. like a christmas list.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/78...?tl=g30c95s570

heres mine a huge rad


----------



## xquisit

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...082&Tpk=mcp655

Thanks for the opportunity to start my first WC setup!


----------



## computeruler

http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch...iteria=BA31651

amazing freebie!


----------



## StretchNuts

Please
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820139162
TY


----------



## sharpshoooter82

in
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=526 $80=shipping


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814121352

My office rig would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks!

Price: $96.97 (after shipping)

...And hopefully the price won't jack up.


----------



## joemaniaci

Interesting freebie


----------



## caraboose

Could I use the 100 towards a bigger purchase I need to make?








If not, then I could still use a SSD


----------



## Dawlish7

Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



http://www.amazon.co.uk/Go-Very-Best...5863450&sr=8-5

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Phenomenon-T...5863413&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fist-Five-Fi...1&sr=8-2-spell

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-lis...&condition=new

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Adelitas-Way...5863247&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tri-Polar-Si...5863247&sr=8-7



I Converted 100$ to pounds and thought about some computer parts or stuff i didn't really need, i thought of music as its my main source of escape and relaxation. I want to buy these but i have literally got 1 pound something to my name

I want to support these artists

Any left over would be invested in someone at kiva.org

Yours

Dawlish7


----------



## Zeva

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...082&Tpk=mcp655
Jump start my water cooling!

So in! ^_^


----------



## gex80

I'll let you pick between these.

HDD This has free shipping and it $99.99

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...614&CatId=4524

A keyboard 89.99 Free shipping


Sennheiser 555

Quote:

This combo
Red Dead Redemption
Dvd Drive

Quote:

This combo
Super Mario Galaxy
Dvd Drive

Quote:


These two together.

Uncharted 2
Dvd Drive
Or you can just give me the 100 and take out for shipping


----------



## Darren9

Yes please. _

__18 x 18 Aluminum Replacement Panel_

_- Acrylic Color Clear_

_- Finish Anodize Black_

_- Panel Type Triple Original Panel $46.99

_http://www.mountainmods.com/18-18-al...nel-p-502.html


----------



## aroc91

Oh goodness. This is the most generous freebie I've seen.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835109030


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Very generous, Miki









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811112227
And
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817371023


Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Very generous, Miki 









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811112227
And
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817371023

Haha, SmasherBasher eliminated himself by double posting









Not computer related but I need it anyway: Comforter Set from Target


----------



## Drackula2000

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16833320038

Could really use a wireless router and this looks to be one of the best. Thanks for an awesome freebie.


----------



## Simca

I'm in too









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820139162

Thanks Miki!


----------



## FatalityxZ

In bab.yyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Craiga35

Miki, you are AWESOME!

PSU
Memory

Need these to complete my backup build, thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Thosesneakyfrench

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...104261&Tpk=g9x

It would replace a sidewinder x3 with a broken scroll wheel, fading feet, and a sensor that more often than not refuses to work at full capacity.

I've seen so many great freebies lately, I really hope some day I'm in a position where I can give back as generously as this.


----------



## orbiter

http://cpc.farnell.com/tenma/72-7730...usb/dp/IN05112

Thank You


----------



## Wishmaker

Cheers for the freebie. Something like this would interest me for my girl's rig.


----------



## kz26

A very modest request, well under $100. Not even a physical product so shipping isn't a concern.
Battlefield BC2: http://store.steampowered.com/app/24960/

People might think I'm foolish for picking a game, but my hardware needs are satisfied at the moment


----------



## Bal3Wolf

im in
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...61&Tpk=vf3000a


----------



## oliverw92

This is an amazing freebie!

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/173804


----------



## dannyyboii

A new printer. I will find out which one if I win


----------



## reflex99

i could use an SSD or a card for folding

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-CPC-_-NA-_-NA
or
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...390&CatId=3669

<3


----------



## unknownSCL

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-198-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835186134

OCZ freeze to! (Newegg has it OOS, not sure where else to find it)

Thanks for an awesome chance!


----------



## dreadlord369

Oh dam, I'm in, thanks bigs!
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.39169


----------



## PinkPenguin

Amazing, thank you so much.

Could I pick:

http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?WebProductID=1083945

Thanks again


----------



## Crazy9000

http://www.amazon.com/Red-Dwarf-Comp...5859882&sr=8-1


----------



## JTD92

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16855125071

San Disk MP3 Player.


----------



## advanceagent

Please count me in, thank you!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103702


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

http://www.waste.uk.com/Store/waste-...+rainbows.html

a small plz : D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


http://www.amazon.com/Red-Dwarf-Comp...5859882&sr=8-1











i love you !


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Can a fellow Mod join ?

If so then I would find something like this rather useful !

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826105321

Cheers


----------



## sailerboy

I would like l4d and l4d2, please

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/2487/

MW2 would be nice as well

http://store.steampowered.com/app/10180/


----------



## sweffymo

My router is about to die.







It's from 2004...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16833124386

Thanks for doing this! I really appreciate it!


----------



## IntelConvert

i need some better ram to push my OC faster. my Corsair DDR2 800 sticks arent keeping up with my Gskill sticks....

i would love another set of my Gskill 1066 ram

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231144

thanks!


----------



## [Teh Root]

Count me in Miki! 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16832136018

Fallout: New Vegas Collectors Edition!!!!!!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820178153

1GB Stick of RAM
tytytytytyty


----------



## epitek

I'm in 









I need moar rewm !

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-185-_-Product


----------



## LiquidForce

A little something to get me back to water

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/95...DDCBAYTWO.html

What else would I need??? 4 compression fittings








http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22...n_Fitting.html


----------



## rmp459

im DEF In!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-240-_-Product
&
2x http://www.beveragesdirect.com/detai...na_24_Pack.asp


----------



## R00ST3R

Very generous freebie! Thank you







.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21...tl=g30c107s155


----------



## wcdolphin

Yellow Jacket charging manifold
http://weldwarehouse.securesites.com...1:number=496-C
Generous freebie! I hope I win, thank you for giving, I am sure anyone who receives this will be very happy.


----------



## Sheehanigans

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822152185










You are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Great freebie

If I win i will make my purchase choice from OCN's marketplace

I of course will not make up my mind on anything yet due to how quick hardware is sold on the market place but i do have a few piece's of kit in mind


----------



## AMOCO

I'm in,plz::::http://directron.com/gama785gud3h.html


----------



## gtsteviiee

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-196-_-Product

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## ljason8eg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829132006

Great freebie!


----------



## Soulphalanx

omg thanks so much
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16842101311

=D


----------



## BountyHead

Building a backup rig and need something to power my old 4850x2

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139004


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Very nice offer, please add me
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27761


----------



## numlock2.0

You are the best, Miki.

Link to Item


----------



## Nburnes

In, please and thanks.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...=corsair%20h50


----------



## just_nuke_em

You are so kind









http://www.frozencpu.com/products/88...tl=g48c373s960


----------



## tweaker123

Wow very nice. IN!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Progr.../dp/B001NTFATI


----------



## cory1234

In. Your very kind









CM690 II Advanced Black Steel $89.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119216


----------



## gablain

In !

http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...s&promoid=1027


----------



## 7hm

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827106300

Thank you! in!


----------



## Conley

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829132007

The DX and D1 are seeing lots of entries; lots of potential audiophiles here. Thanks for the freebie, Miki!


----------



## Playapplepie

I want THIS!


----------



## bmanpard

WHOA! Incredibly nice Freebie here!









If I win, I would much appreciate if you bought me this:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...479&CatId=2374
I become lost all the time, LOL!


----------



## Cerberus

http://www.amazon.com/Weller-WES51-A...ref=pd_cp_hi_1

thank you Miki


----------



## rtop2

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-405-_-Product

Thanks Man


----------



## Kamikaze127

http://www.amazon.com/Zune-Digital-M...5867748&sr=8-2

A refurbished Zune 8 for working out.









Danke miki.









EDIT: If you can find better headphones and make it less than $100 be my guest haha. I don't know a thing about earbuds.

EDIT2: A black one.







Figured I should specify that.


----------



## Sabis

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...=corsair%20h50 woot!


----------



## Blooregard

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...nufacture=ASUS

Great Freebie, would be amazing to get a sound card.


----------



## markt

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817256021
Silverstone psu. Cool freebie BTW.


----------



## GeneralCuster44

I'm in 
and u are way to nice
http://www.arctic-cooling.com/websho...ath=2_&mID=545


----------



## eseb1

Thank's for doing this Miki!









Edit: Changed my mind, I would rather have this:
http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD5...5931446&sr=8-2


----------



## Lt.AldoRaine

In for sure! 
need a new airsoft pistol








http://www.airsoftpost.com/product_i...ducts_id=24050


----------



## rduffy123

in
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136284


----------



## Dronac

You sir, are awesome!

http://www.quadratec.com/products/97048_3501.htm


----------



## ChIck3n

Awesome giveaway!









So hard to make up my mind! If you have no problem just sending me the cash (paypal or snail mail, whichever is easier for you) or a newegg giftcard, that would allow me to buy the home theater speakers I really want. If not, I am sure I can find something.

Edit: If no cash, then perhaps some ammo. I can provide a scan of my drivers license if you need it.

Another edit: Just bought more ammo on sale. So BC2, SoaSE+ expansions, and this giant stuffed fish. Should come out to be almost exactly $100 with shipping.


----------



## nicko42004200

oh man this would make my day-year... 
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekwaekkitgax.html


----------



## Killhouse

Epic Freebie! This will help me start to get my hands wet









http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/product_...-0--Pump-.html


----------



## SkillzKillz

Thanks Miki!

http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=14040DR1800


----------



## Nelson2011

In need a new set of speakers









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16836121006


----------



## _AKIMbO_

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16823109063
Miki is da greatest evar! TY Miki


----------



## decimator

This one for me.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820139162

Thanks for doing this, Miki.


----------



## doc2142

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16813128416R

Thanks a lot man!


----------



## Adrienspawn

I wish I had 35

In!

Best gift ever lol http://ncix.com/products/?sku=26232&...nufacture=NCIX


----------



## dominique120

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817171037

Please I hope I win


----------



## Demented

Absolutely amazing Freebie! I hope I win!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827151199

Can't wait to see how this turns out! Good luck to all!


----------



## jackeyjoe

You sir are very awesome









Here is what i want very much, i've done a currency conversion and there is $7.22AU to spare and the aussie dollar is going down even further so expect it to get cheaper









If i happen to win this i will dedicate my build log to you Miki


----------



## Capwn

Need another block







.. AWESOME FREEBIE BTW








http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11...l=g30c311s1174


----------



## Madman340

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-017-_-Product

Crossing my fingers!









Thanks!


----------



## twich12

its like christmas! im in!
1xhttp://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swmcqupo2x.html
2xhttp://www.sidewindercomputers.com/scge120mmsic2.html
and 
2xhttp://www.sidewindercomputers.com/scsf75cfms12.html
if its over feel free to forget about the s-flex's (i have some other spare 120mm fans laying around)


----------



## Ragsters

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-008-_-Product
I need to calibrate my new monitor.


----------



## vi3t_boy

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826235007
TRITTON AX51 Pro 5.1
gotta love people like you







.


----------



## ritchwell

Im in, thanks! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227510


----------



## Dezixn

http://www.amazon.com/Medical-Bioche...3&sr=1-1-fkmr0

Worth a shot, I'm in!


----------



## Dark Volker

Great Freebie!!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136284


----------



## mypcisugly

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-043-_-Product im in just want this for folding


----------



## coltsrock

Wooh!

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/78...?tl=g30c95s667 (With the 1/2 ID Barbs)


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

I'm in!

Slik Tipod Please


----------



## Markisa

If I win I'd love this 5670, thanks alot for this great freebie!


----------



## exileschild

Oh _Miki_, you're so fine you're so fine you blow
my mind, hey _Miki_, hey _Miki_!!!

Linky

gracias


----------



## Blackhawk4

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16833162031
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-167-_-Product


----------



## KOBALT

OMG THIS IS EPIC. WHAT A GENEROUS OFFER! I'M IN! THANKS!
http://www.google.com/products?q=raz...N&hl=en&tab=wf


----------



## pez

In please









This is what I would like if I won:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-185-_-Product

Thanks


----------



## ReverbDP

*Grand Theft Auto : Episodes from Liberty City*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/12220/

*Battlefield: Bad Company 2*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/24960/

That would do me nicely.
Nice freebie.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...8CVF-_-Product

thanks! <3
current board is drying


----------



## BreakDown

http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16835181010

always wanted to try it.

this is VERY nice from you.
many thanks.


----------



## H-man

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103846
I want to see what my mobo can do with a BE.
Wish I had 35


----------



## cl04k3d

I would kill for this keyboard.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16823126034

Or maybe I'll settle for winning a contest. hahaha.

Thanks dude!


----------



## nubz

READ THE RULES PEOPLE ^^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miki* 

*To enter the following must be met:*

1. *35 rep or more to enter.* OCN staff are exempt from this rule for obvious reason.

Any post in this thread saying, "I wish I had 35" or, "almost 35" will be *infracted* by yours truly. Basically if you don't have 35 *do not post!*


I would really like some more ram! If I win







Thanks Brospeh

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231253


----------



## MalVeauX

Heya,

What an awesome idea. I'll give it a go for sure.

http://konablueskycoffee.com/order_kona_coffee.html

Four pounds of Twigg-Smith Estate. Whole bean. Should be $96 with shipping included already.










Very best,


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Worth a try! Awsome Freebie!

https://secure.newegg.com/GiftCertif...CardStep1.aspx

As much as you can load onto a newegg gift card, getting ready for my upgrade finally!


----------



## PathogenX

http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica...5871084&sr=8-1

Is it ok? it's $109


----------



## savagebunny

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16833124332

What a great Freebie Miki


----------



## xd_1771

I'd choose memory but the memory I want is over $100 and I can afford it anyways
So....








1x WD10EARS hard drive - DO WANT! I've been needing a good drive on my other computer to store movies in for awhile








2x Scythe S-Flex 120MM 2 of these to upgrade my push-pull and replace a broken fan would also be great, if you please








In case I do in fact win this, don't worry about shipping, since NCIX is completely within-Canada so shipping won't be a huge problem, or you can somehow arrange for me to pick-up at one of their stores.


----------



## thiru

Awesome, it's global I hope?
linky


----------



## Psycho Homer

http://www.parachute-cord.com/
1000ft of Charcoal Gray paracord


----------



## CJRhoades

Wow... you're crazy but in such an awesome way.

I've always wanted to try some type of watercooling so if I could have anything for $100 or under, it'd have to be a Corsair H50.


----------



## technodanvan

I'll go easy on you.









Band of Brothers Blu-Ray Box Set


----------



## wierdo124

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/too...9929_200419929

I'll take that bad boy


----------



## burksdb

in and thank you
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136459


----------



## bulmung

count me in

http://www.amazon.com/Mobile-Edge-Al...1&sr=8-4-spell


----------



## TurboHertz

Lamptron FC-5, it's all I ask for.
(and an overclocked account for a year)
Oh and a big







for all those people who cant read the rules.


----------



## redhat_ownage

this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811815001
3 of these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103078
and some mx-2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835186020


----------



## KamuiRSX

Count me in definitely. I'd like a Samsung Spinpoint 1TB drive for around $60 shipped price range from eWiz and I'm willing to wait on that price









And then an Optical Drive/PSU combo from mWave for $39.99 shipped after a $10 MIR. Would be absolutely perfect.

Again, I'm willing to wait on these deals as eWiz does them at least once a month and mWave does it once a month as well.

HDD: http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=...2MB-Hard-Drive
PSU/Optical Combo: http://www.mwave.com/mwave/skusearch...iteria=SA02296

Normally, mWave gives that combo free shipping and a $10 MIR when it goes on sale. For eWiz, you have to catch them the day the coupon code is released to get the best price before they raise them after x amount of sales.

Edit: Turns out, it's even cheaper...I forgot about the $5 off coupon code. So it's $44.99 before MIR and $34.99 after MIR.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

In for some Cherry goodness, pretty sure I can't get my Illuminated fixed at this point and I detest typing with my MERC.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...A1OZYB51G645AF


----------



## m|dg3t

I'm excited, I tripped on my last soundcard and now I can't use a mic or all it makes for audio is beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep! This would be awesome









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829102006


----------



## zxo0oxz

Athlon II 630 or 635
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103702
99.99 free shipping

Thanks to whoever set this up


----------



## airplaneman

In!

Link: http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...Water%20Blocks


----------



## 0rion

Im in!

60x of these please








http://www.xoxide.com/cocaine-energy-drink.html

Thanks for the awesome freebie!


----------



## Yogi

In I am!

EK Supreme HF
2 Rotaries

Thank you kind sir!


----------



## Gexx

How nice of you, I'd like to get this

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...20Digital%20WD


----------



## heelsparky0501

Omg! awesome freebie,

Im in








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822215021


----------



## 1keith1

In as well, I would like the Logitech G15 (Currently FS @ 89$).


----------



## ZHoob2004

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136568

would make my netbook awesome and upgrade my ps3 hdd at the same time.


----------



## Shadow_UGZ

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...181010&Tpk=h50

Awesome freebie! Thanks


----------



## Rebel4055

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16833127215

Thank you Miki!

Been needing a new router for quite some time!


----------



## CudaBoy71

Im in I want this..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835170002


----------



## br3nd064

Awesome freebie!

This please.


----------



## Hayday

In
http://www.canadacomputers.com/produ...7hcnv47ho7blh1


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Awesome! Id like one of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-010-_-Product

cool freebie!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I really need a new case. I was hoping to get this Lian Li.

Thanks for offering such a great freebie, Miki!


----------



## Su77en187

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-185-_-Product

nothing special, but I really need one =)

Thank you!


----------



## AMD2600

I'm in.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-010-_-Product


----------



## Dopamin3

In

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103846


----------



## LemonSlice

Need a new mouse, I've been using the kind of mouse you get packaged with OEM computers for the past year, and I can't prioritize a mouse







.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826153057

This has to be THE best freebie ever


----------



## Moltar

Silverstone HTPC Case

I'm in for sure!


----------



## Higgins

I love you.









I will return the favor by allowing you to choose what you buy for me.









1. Blu-Ray drive : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827106300
2. 120mm fans : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-035-_-Product
3. Corsair H50 : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-010-_-Product
4. Phenom II X4 : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103644
5. 4GB Ram : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231122


----------



## Dilyn

This might cost a little bit more than what you're offering due to shipping. If you won't do it, I've got several other things in mind








http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=208

Thanks for doing this Miki. You're awesome.


----------



## xdanisx

Yo dawg:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16823109063


----------



## chronostorm

woah, thanks so much!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Mikezilla

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16833122111

Mjg1675 reporting for an awesome freebie!


----------



## Ysbl

In!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-702-_-Product


----------



## Greensystemsgo

in please.

4gb of ram for workshop rig, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-122-_-Product


----------



## SimpleTech

Need a new pump (something a little more powerful):

http://jab-tech.com/Laing-DDC-3.25-1...n-pr-4464.html


----------



## Ando

Thanks









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826153053


----------



## raisethe3

Interesting....

I like the following:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835708046

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16878190159

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16878190159


----------



## Ckaz

I have a few questions.
First off, my local Memory Express has the items I would want, and it saves costs on shipping. Is there any way that if I win, you can send me the money so I can pick it up locally?
Second, the item I want is quite expensive, but Memory Express does price matching, and I was able to find it for $101.

Here is Memory Express carrying it for $174.99
http://www.memoryexpress.com/Product...7%28ME%29.aspx
But here is where I would price match it to.
http://www.cuttingedgecomputers.ca/shopexd.asp?id=4452

If this doesn't work, please let me know and I will choose a different item.


----------



## seward

Dear Summer Santa,

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10...tl=c373s966b34

It's hot out.


----------



## 455buick

I'd like to be placed in the mix.... A couple of my 8800GT's died last week









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...SUS-_-14121352

Thanks for the "promo"!!!


----------



## SporkofdooM

How very generous!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-196-_-Product


----------



## gymenii

In for very generous freebie...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-239-_-Product

Thanks!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

You are amazing!










For me, I'd want a 1.5 TB HDD or an SSD for my GF's laptop; I'll decide on a single one if I happen to win.

Both are <$100 after shipping+taxes.

Thanks again!


----------



## getbigtony

H50 as well for HTPC build
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835181010


----------



## bob808

I'm in









For a future build..

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25389


----------



## spRICE

Modding Supplies:
3x:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835209009 =$20.97
4x:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812123158 =$9.96
200ft of 1/8" of this stuff:
https://www.wirecare.com/products.asp?prodline=NY# =$30.00
Pin Remover:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=2077 =$6.95
6x:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=1342 =$6.00
and 2x:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27884
83.86+tax=$91.20
All of these supplies are for my Alienware Mod that I am doing.
And thank you sir you truly are the greatest person on this forum


----------



## Speedma11229

Need some good headphones,
http://www.amazon.com/Thinksound-Woo...5874554&sr=1-1

thanks!!


----------



## dmreeves

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...00gb%207200.12

I'll save you a few bucks and just cross my fingers that I win


----------



## Epona

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811129021

This is awesome!


----------



## Namrac

Innnnnnn.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136473

Running low on hard drive space on my laptop. D:

Miki is too nice. It should be illegal.


----------



## Munkypoo7

It's super freaking hot in Florida..

This might help

In, thanks for the shot Miki ^^


----------



## dudenell

Thanks
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136513


----------



## Sam1990

http://www.overclock.net/video/74656...-1gb-80-a.html

You're awesome, thanks!


----------



## wire

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811112239

Amazed by how giving some people are.


----------



## godsgift2dagame

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136513

Thank you very much!


----------



## Paradox me

I'm not sure if multiple items are allowed, but:

The Art of Uncharted 2: Among Thieves (Paperback) - $40 (pre-order, releases July 1)

Okami Official Complete Works - $26

Mega Man X Complete Works - $26

Free shipping on everything, so still under the $100. If multiple items aren't allowed then just the Uncharted 2 artbook would be great.

Thanks


----------



## greg8west

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...181010&Tpk=H50

Thank you your a great person!


----------



## DuckieHo

I wish I had 35 rep so I could ask for: http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16811112222


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
I wish I had 35 rep

Hahahahahahahahahahaha!

Oh!

...erm... I mean "how tragic"


----------



## someone153

You sir are an awesome person!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820220397

Thank you so much!

EDIT: I did have over 35 rep before it went away. I promise.


----------



## OJX

http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...o&promoid=1027

Would be great, but if the shipping is too much I wont mind any other size external USB HD

Love you


----------



## kurt1288

Great opportunity. Thanks!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227460


----------



## radaja

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814125238
thank you so much.


----------



## redsox83381

http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...-800-ud3p.html

e8400.

Thank you!


----------



## skatpex99

Im in, thanks

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827106300


----------



## burton560

http://www.sierrasnowboard.com/Dakin...ols-tuning.asp
http://www.sierrasnowboard.com/Flow-...d-Bindings.asp

orders of $100 and more have free shipping in the US! thank you!


----------



## SilverPotato

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185081

2 of those for my 5850s


----------



## Exostenza

Would love me one of these!

http://www.amazon.com/Philips-818564...ef=pd_sbs_k_34


----------



## Vermillion

Im in!
Kingston 30GB SSD
$89.99
$1.99 Shipping


----------



## fishman78

Man, this is just awesome of ya!!! Thanks!!

http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...reative%20Labs

or

http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...nufacture=ASUS
but that has a MIR, don't know if that counts....


----------



## Skylit

http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.com...air?sku=600589

88.99 + 8.95 Shipping at the time of posting.

Thanks.


----------



## b0klau

In!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822152185


----------



## spartacus

Haha, had this been last night, this would have been "why I love the person above"









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822148395
and this G11:
http://www.overclock.net/other-compo...d-all-new.html


----------



## spice003

in
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103846


----------



## Deathclaw

changed due to the rules change









if you would buy in america and ship to croatia then, i'd like this phenom 555
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103846
99$

if not then i'd like
mugen2 http://www.sestavi.si/index.php/item/display/2721
arctic silver5 http://www.sestavi.si/index.php/item/display/3416
nzxt sentry2 http://www.sestavi.si/index.php/item/display/3667

Thanks miki


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

You didn't have anything in your OP about multiple items but I assume it's allowed. If not, let me know and I'll edit my post.

Bitspower D5 Pump Top
8 Bitspower Matte Black Compression Fittings (1/2 ID, 5/8 OD)
Kinda funny that it adds up to $99.95 on the dot









By the way, thanks so much for doing this Miki. Very awesome of you!


----------



## Jplaz

Dude you should buy me this http://www.lacrosseunlimited.com//in.../120/pid/1013/


----------



## imadude10

1 -10m Black MDPC-X Sleeve

1 - 10m White MDPC-X Sleeve

2 - 1m Small Black Heatshrink

1 - Pin Remover by Molex

Everything to sleeve my cables







Totals to $59.13 to my house, but you are on the opposite coast... Thanks!


----------



## Mr_Torch

Older type RAM I need for an old system I am using next to my workbench for looking up info on the computers I am repairing.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231047

Great of you to do this !!!


----------



## Antolen

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-534-_-Product

want to improve my raid. thanks


----------



## Deagle50ae

Might as well get in on this.









I'm wanting four gentle typhoon 1450RPM fans

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-091-_-Product


----------



## AblueXKRS

Actually, I will give it a shot, IF it doesn't have to be computer equipment...

http://www.amazon.com/Connections-1-...5&sr=8-1-spell


----------



## jfizz84

What a gracious thread starter....

I had to sell my old water loop because of new baby so...I pick this if I win to start to get me going again

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10...l=g30c323s1117


----------



## zodac

Awesome freebie is awesome.









http://www.amazon.co.uk/Logitech-MX5...=pd_rhf_shvl_2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Steel-Series..._bxgy_ce_img_b

Then $25 for Kiva, if it works that way.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

This is all.

Thanks Miki


----------



## thegreatsquare

I've been on the fence about buying this and putting my old 620HX and GTX260 in it to replace my nephew's single core Athlon64 with 1GB of RAM [on Vista] and Nvidia 6100 graphics emachine.

If I can get a $100 Best Buy gift card, that would knock me off the fence.


----------



## BenRK

I would like one of these please.









http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/crafted_series/vulcan

And an overclocked account if applicable.

Did I mention you're my best friend?


----------



## metallicamaster3

Oh Miki we love you so much.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811998808
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119215
= $95 + $2 shipping

<3


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826153055

My mouse has been abused pretty badly, and I went to Best Buy to try the Death Adder, felt really great!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834992065

I will be getting a 13" MBP or MB next month, so I gotta keep it looking nice







. (I'm giving my current laptop to my mom as a present, and I need a good bit more of battery life.)

Thanks man, gotta love these giveaways!


----------



## dieanotherday

OMG i want this so badly :0

http://www.amazon.com/CH-Products-Fl...5880633&sr=1-5


----------



## bucdan

in!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16823126043
and
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-028-_-Product

very generous of you!

is the overclocked account lifetime?


----------



## F1ForFrags

Miki, I want your love.









But I will settle for 7 of these.









Total: $101.61 (Includes calculated shipping). I will gladly pay the $1.61!









Very generous of you man. You're an all-around awesome guy.


----------



## Krusher33

Thanks! Trying to finish my next build but can't due to financial reasons.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817151096


----------



## bobfig

a new keyboard:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...26087&Tpk=g110

or for the laptop:
ram- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231118
HDD- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136280

i may come up with other options later


----------



## cgg123321

This
and
This

Thanks!!


----------



## philhalo66

wow fantastic freebie im in 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820211282


----------



## ZealotKi11er

This for me: 
http://promotions.newegg.com/games/0...%2f160x350.jpg


----------



## Frank08

Im in! That's very generous of you!
Either one (Don't know which one is better):
Kingston SSD
or
OCZ SSD


----------



## Contagion

I need 8 of these

Wow, thanks Miki!

Edit - 7 since 8 goes over.


----------



## simfreak47

Wow Miki, that is very generous of you!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811156078

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Bluescreen_Of_Death

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16823204017

Would be my first mechanical keyboard, so here's to hoping I win xD


----------



## mr. biggums

wouldn't mind one of these to solve some problems im having,
http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...facture=Noctua

or
http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...acture=Corsair


----------



## xlastshotx

I really need some more hard drive space, I only have 10gb free rite now









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822152185


----------



## ALiShaikh

http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica.../dp/B000E9VKUQ

$10 over but please! I want to experience high quality sound!


----------



## SyncMaster753

One Of These

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...-181-_-Product

And These

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...-024-_-Product

TYVM!!


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Oooooh! Miki, have I ever mentioned that you are my favorite moderator. If I win I'll copy and paste kimosabi's sig line to my sig and add a couple of embellishments of my own.









My wish list:
One of these:http://www.ultimarc.com/JShopServer/product.php?xProd=3
Two of these:http://groovygamegear.com/webstore/i...roducts_id=291
And 16 of these:http://groovygamegear.com/webstore/i...f4f796f8ad26b5

Thanks! Good luck everyone.


----------



## Drift0r

Some new Nike Delta Force Highs.

http://www.zappos.com/nike-delta-for...ck-club-purple

Much different than all the computer components here, but I really need some new kicks








I hope the choice doens't HAVE to be computer related.

And thanks so much! An AWESOME freebie!









EDIT: forgot to specify size haha. I wear an 9.5.


----------



## Garionberg

Apologies, forgot my own rep, deleting when I figure out how.


----------



## Emperor

In
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16815116033


----------



## Greg121986

I could really use a Video Card for my HTPC because the Intel GMA HD video is not fully compatible with Ubuntu.

Thanks!


----------



## Behemoth777

This + an overclocked account. I have wanted both for a long time!


----------



## Jyr

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227510


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Im in and this is what i need or want lol

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-219-_-Product


----------



## gerikoh

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813186196

I love you!


----------



## rasa123

In
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-010-_-Product


----------



## E_man

Amazing freebie!

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produc...e_MEU_113.html


----------



## huntman21014

I am very sick and just turned 18, I don't have any product I want but it would be awesome to help my mom out with $100 towards medical bills. My illness prevents me from working otherwise I would be helping her pay for them.


----------



## xBISHOPx

Wow, awesome of you to do this







, in. The best card available (for the price) in the Video Card section. My friends birthday is coming up and I have no Idea what to get him, this would at least let me get him off a 9500 gt







.


----------



## Ryan747

Very Generous give away
In for: Sog BP2 Knife, I plan to put it in my Fire suit because it has a seat belt cutter, who knows that knife might save someones life one day.
http://www.amazon.com/SOG-Specialty-...5886406&sr=8-1


----------



## NuclearCrap

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16879261178


----------



## KoolGuy

Ok Here i go. I got a 1/302 chance so far and that probably going to double.

My PC really needs a new Pwr supply. So how about a antec Pwr supply... Ill pay you the extra needed (about $2) via pay pal

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817371021

Fingers, Toes, and Testies all crossed..


----------



## Turnoz

weeee

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...acture=Corsair

yay for an H50


----------



## Pckid212

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819116347


----------



## nemesi5

in so much

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-010-_-Product


----------



## Megas3300

http://www.gigaparts.com/store.php?a...e&sku=ZMF-1622
This might change.


----------



## calavera

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130538

actually any used gts 250 here on OCN since it is closer to 100.


----------



## Sodalink

I'm in with this HTPC case http://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-Fr...5886887&sr=8-9

Now if I win my wife won't tell me anymore how ugly is my current case.


----------



## Blindrage606

IN!!

Will edit my post with linkie to the desired item whenever I make up my mind.

Thanks


----------



## Baldy

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-304-_-Product

A video card so I can finally fill up my only PCI-E X16 slot.









Thanks!


----------



## Error 404

In! I need a new soldering station. Hakko 936 pretty please?

Thanks, Miki


----------



## sccr64472

I'm in, this just has fun written all over it







Corsair H50
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-010-_-Product


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Excellent idea for a freebie. I have utmost respect for your constant dedication to this community.









http://www.jab-tech.com/Black-Ice-GT...r-pr-3613.html


----------



## Hailscott

Me Too!!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227510


----------



## lithgroth007

Enter lith, IN

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813500047


----------



## Dryadsoul

It's exactly this type of generosity that keeps my love affair with OCN so passionate.

And one of  These  will do just fine


----------



## Enigma8750

One AMD PhenomII x2 555 please!


----------



## Erick Silver

I REALLY need to get rid of this crappy RAM. Pwease?

G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by **** you mods* 
i need a computer that can overclock ie not my crappy dell...

by restricting this thread i cant improve what i have and perhaps benefit others, yeah thats fair...

lulz called get a job.


----------



## mth91

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136533


----------



## Matt*S.

MK-13

Kaze 2k RPM

Thanks for this!!!


----------



## lemans81

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=2437590

Yeah I know way off what everyone else needs, but we need help with some items for this baby that is coming....I have other ideas if thats too much. Anything would be awesome.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by **** you mods* 
call im not old enough

then stop complaining about your computer.


----------



## darkcloud89

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150451

GT240 to replace a dead 8600GT in my Linux box


----------



## Djghost454

Been wanting to give PSU sleeving a shot for the longest time, this should get me the motivation.

http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sle...mall-white.htm

http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sle...e-original.htm

http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sle...-my-wallet.htm

http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sle...sleeve-kit.htm

One of each please.

And thank you for this amazing freebie!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Awesome freebie, thank you for the opportunity! I really need some RAM to get my other build going









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231224


----------



## chatch15117

This is really generous Miki! I'd really like these Klipsch speakers









http://www.cowboom.com/store/product...ntentID=657085


----------



## sub50hz

So very in, what an incredible offering this is.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829132007

Need something to replace my non-functional SupremeFX riser, but too broke.


----------



## crashovride02

Thank you very much!!

This is what I really want!!


----------



## Ice98

In
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16882290106

or if the sale ends, this ones virtually the same

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16882290021

or if both sales run out

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16882290022

I would REALLY love to have a proper center channel for the first time EVER


----------



## quentin

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11...l=g30c311s1174

With the off-chance that I win, I'd pretty much be forced to buy a 470


----------



## mrfajita

Seven of these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103069

Truly awesome freebie here


----------



## xHassassin

http://www.elitekeyboards.com/produc...&pid=fkb104meb
























If I win I can probably find a better deal secondhanded if you want...


----------



## hogans

I'm in, thanks's!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136284


----------



## Nightz2k

Very generous offer. I'm in.









Changed my mind since I bought other fans.

If I actually win, I'd love to get a better case, most likely this:

LIAN LI Lancool PC-K62 Black


----------



## unleaded91

I am in!! thanks a lot!

18 pcs. of them please

http://jab-tech.com/Bitspower-Silver...4-pr-4218.html


----------



## kpo6969

I'm in, thank you for this kind offer.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128372


----------



## scottath

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27630

Shipping shouldnt bee too much either.....last thing from there was $12AUD


----------



## Xecuter2

Awesome! Thanks! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-266-_-Product


----------



## groundzero9

A pair of Tung Sol 6SN7 vacuum tubes. Thanks Miki


----------



## mcpetrolhead

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=11768

Cheers, this is a rare moment for the internet.


----------



## samster25

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-005-_-Product
not greedy







thanks for the freebie
EDIT: might as well add this too http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-114-_-Product


----------



## budgetgamer

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136533


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

You have no idea how much i would love a waterblock and pump, but even those two cheapest ones are above $100. In that case, my next upgrade will be to a sound card (BC2 freezes the whole system randomly due to an incompatibility with my onboard, and i just want better quality anyway lol), such as a Xonar DX, which is here for $99 + shipping, or at umart.com.au for $103 where i can pick it up.

edit: Perhaps i should add more about the pump and block... basically if you're willing to pay for them, i will build a Horizontal Volenti Cooler (HVC), which is a variation and improvement over traditional bong chillers. I will also post a comprehensive build log of the HVC and results (hopefully 20-30c loads







). I've already built a traditional bong cooler, but i need a block and pump to use it; and i'm a bit skeptical of its performance, especially compared to a HVC. Thanks.

*tl;dr*: could i have a $103 pickup Asus Xonar DX please?


----------



## woodpigeon4

Wow, that's incredibly generous, thanks.








I would like one of these, as my hard drive has been making weird noises for over a year, although amazingly it still seems to be fine.








If you can find it cheaper elsewhere/2nd hand, feel free, all I want is a decent HDD that works


----------



## HappycoreDJ

I would like to enter please.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822332093

Thanks!


----------



## rmvvwls

I'd love to have a go at
a) Making a temperature controlled soldering iron, so I can
b) Make some adjustable fan controllers

Sparkfun kit:


----------



## Tator Tot

Basically, Athlon II x4 635.

My 7750BE starts to struggle in games, being only a dual core, and on the older Phenom design. So I'd like to go quad, but I'm currently a jobless bum









Either way, thanks for the shot and great freebie Miki.


----------



## Ktulu

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16828102430

Cheers - Thanks


----------



## pvp309rcp

Very nice Miki.

It says it's on sale...
4x Delta AFB1212GHE
So if normal price is back up then just make it 3x.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Wow thnx alot

Awsome freebie mate!

http://www.amazon.com/Technica-ATH-A...5904014&sr=1-7


----------



## BigJeebz

Wow this is extremely generous, Thank you!

I could use one of these to bring me one step closer to completing my WC Loop..
http://jab-tech.com/Swiftech-MCP655-...p-pr-2982.html


----------



## mr soft

IÂ´m in thanks Miki, very generous.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829132006


----------



## Riou

In! Thanks for the awesome freebie.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829132006


----------



## H3||scr3am

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27629
AND
2x http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24088

awesome freebie Miki


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

2X http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136113

Thanks


----------



## Argorn5757

in ty very much

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16836121006


----------



## shadow19935

In, please.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820139162


----------



## 1337LutZ

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813157198

awesome freebie :d


----------



## grayfox99

Please count me in!









http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=13458


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm building a nice Gaming/School Rig and could REALLY use this. Didn't have enough after all the money that's being spent on the system. I have the Logi x-240s' but I've been noticing some reverb in the vocals lately. I think they're going bad.









Logitech X-540 70 watts 5.1 Speakers

~Ceadder


----------



## DennisC

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21944
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.35948


----------



## greydor

PhysX, please! Totally in.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-304-_-Product


----------



## downlinx

im inm too generous 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835181010


----------



## ChosenLord

http://cgi.ebay.com/Es-Shoes-Koston-...c#ht_500wt_896

these are the only pair in the WORLD i can find, shame about the colour but they are the best shoes EVER made!

and non-computer related!


----------



## ColdRush

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136548
and
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826106432

Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Mojo

$80 H50

Buy yourself some beer with the rest


----------



## lowkickqop

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-238-_-Product


----------



## Bizong

I'm in. Raid 0 would be sweet.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136284

Thanks


----------



## Izvire

1,5TB HDD


----------



## Tank

This pump top
with this pump

I realize this is 1.90 over the 100 dollar limit you imposed but im willing to pay the difference and shipping. thanks for offering such a great freebie, you rock


----------



## iGuitarGuy

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227393

I need a better boot drive after I started having random programs crowding my 1tb.
You are the best!

Ultimate $100 SSD. Thank you!

(Sighs, after $10 rebate)


----------



## Cavi

Wow, GREAT freebie! Thanks!

Here's what I would do...

SGP Shield for HTC Droid Incredible

Seidio 1750mAh Slim Battery for HTC Incredible (use code grad20 at checkout for 20% off)

Kingston 8GB Micro SDHC Flash Card with Adapters & USB Reader Model

That should do it, thanks!


----------



## topdog

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103846

I could really do with this item
Thanks for a great freebie offer


----------



## jemping

ATH-AD700


----------



## dubz

http://www.buy.com/prod/antec-truepo...210735603.html

$100.24


----------



## Dominant

been wanting one of these for a while now:

Patriot NAS Gearbox Dongle Black

The store is in Australia and so am I so it will be under $100 still. If I win and you want to buy from an American store I would be happy with any item that does the same thing.


----------



## this n00b again

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231224

97.98 shipped

weee!!!! im in


----------



## Aqualoon

In!

EK-Supreme CPU water block


----------



## da tick 07

my 500gb hard drive is almost filled so this would be awesome!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822152185


----------



## TEntel

Thanks for this awesome freebie!

http://www.amazon.com/beyerdynamic-D...5921463&sr=1-1


----------



## yutzybrian

In thanks for the chance

Swiftech MCP655-B


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

IandH Stealthres 175 pls


----------



## IntelLover

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...239&Tpk=pc-k62
Thank you so much.


----------



## utnorris

Sweet. Very awesome of you to do this.

Here is what I would like:

http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0325943

Thank you.


----------



## Suprcynic

Sweet. Thanks.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827106300


----------



## frickfrock999

Miki, you rule!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...=ATVPDKIKX0DER

The greatest tv series ever


----------



## rsfkevski

Thanks for the opportunity.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811129021


----------



## jigglylizard

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...047&Tpk=vw266h

I've been eyeing 1200p monitors for 2 years now lol


----------



## ryboto

mCubed BigNG fan controller,
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/tbalancerbigng.html


----------



## XxG3nexX

4x http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/bimabl7cofif1.html
4x http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/bimablro45g1.html


----------



## newphase

Thanks Miki!
PS3eye camera with IR filter removed and IR plate inserted


----------



## navit

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-077-_-Product

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27390 x2

Thanks for the chance


----------



## aksthem1

I'm in.

Yuin PK3 earbuds
16GB micro SDHC card
Cmoy portable amp


----------



## ChrisB17

In please.

http://www.thefirestore.com/store/pr...r_kevlar_nfpa/

I'd use them for firefighting, The gloves I have now are junk and aren't water proof. So these would be awesome


----------



## Black Magix

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827106326

could use a blu-ray drive for my htpc









Thanks miki


----------



## SniperXX

Thanks so much.

Hoping for a bluray drive for my HTPC.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827106300


----------



## zhevra

This kind sir


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Please add me...

I've edited my post a few times because I'm unsure of what I'm wanting right now. I'm in an odd situation. I'm moving out in a month and I'm considering selling my PS3, so I'm not sure whether to get PC stuff or PS3 stuff.

If it's accepted, I wouldn't mind just a $100 Newegg gift card, allowing me to choose between PC/PS3 stuff when I'm ready.


----------



## T1nk3rb311

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboD...t=Combo.394209

Thank you for this Miki!









Glad to see we reached an understanding.


----------



## Miked270

Please add me









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...04&Tpk=corsair


----------



## srsparky32

this would be awesome for my new build.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817371021

thanks miki, youre awesome.


----------



## Sozin

Woohoo.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119216


----------



## merple

woo for freebies

Well I'd like to use the monies if I won to get a bunch of fittings and stuff for watercooling, I cant really link stuff yet though as I haven't fully decided what will be in my loop yet.

So if links are a must then I'll go for some peripherals. 
Keyboard + mat.


----------



## jbranton

In.

I would like to try a Prolimatech MK-13.


----------



## l4n b0y

In! Awesome freebie!

For my wife, her PC needs some RAM.. +an OCN decal!!


----------



## el gappo

I would like to purchase 68.9945 Great British Pounds worth exactly $100








I just want a 3870x2 really but nowhere has dem


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Ill take these
http://www.oneindustries.com/Detail....tid=31&id=1378
http://www.oneindustries.com/Detail....tid=30&id=2584

Size XL

I just spent like 140$ on other shirts but the more, the merrier


----------



## Varjo

In

http://www.buy.com/prod/corsair-32gb...206363944.html

I've been needing a new one for ages.


----------



## hometoast

Wow!!! best freebie ever?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16882290034


----------



## KoukiFC3S

You're so kind!









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103702


----------



## W4LNUT5

I need a new loader for my paintball hobby

Any one of these Empire Prophecy's will do

http://www.actionvillage.com/014-143-0072
http://www.actionvillage.com/014-143-0085
http://www.actionvillage.com/014-143-0087
http://www.actionvillage.com/014-143-0087

Awesome givaway, thanks!!!


----------



## CorpussStalker

COOLER MASTER HAF 922 PC Tower Case - black
I've wanted this for so long lol
Thanks for the great freebie


----------



## epidemic

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-352-_-Product

I would like to hack my board for sli for the luls.

Thank you sir.


----------



## elson

This http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16820220316

or

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16829132013

This is cool. Thanks!


----------



## DesertRat

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814125238

Even if I don't win, thank you so much for this freebie opportunity. It's tight for many of us OCNers, and having a new $100-worth toy or toys can be nice.

the 4850 would be going into my GF's rig. thx


----------



## airbozo

I am in for;

http://www.xoxide.com/aerocool-touch...ontroller.html
and/or
http://www.xoxide.com/nzxt-sentry2.html

thanks!


----------



## LaoFX

I'm in.... It totals to around $106CAD... I hope you dont mind.

Thanks for being kind


----------



## Ocnewb

I've been wanting a Deep Fry machine so badly. Here it is my dream one:
http://www.amazon.com/DeLonghi-Delon...5934084&sr=1-1


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

A fall sleeping bag








http://www.moosejaw.com/moosejaw/sho..._-na-_-2117609


----------



## nvidiagamer

Wow, I can't believe it! Thank you so much for this opportunity!

I'm in for
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-652-_-Product


----------



## Hy3RiD

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...k=coolit%20eco
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/193030

I am so very grateful, fingers crossed









Afterthought: And come low noise fans for push pull, so 2


----------



## Lige

It is a car alignment, and other car parts so I can fix up my car.


----------



## The_0ctogon

In!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-455-_-Product


----------



## Outcasst

In please

http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Ya...0-RPM_342.html x5

http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Bl...iator_153.html x1

Comes to $98 (Â£67) including delivery


----------



## xandypx

HDD
and thank-you for the offer.


----------



## skarm

i want one of these

http://www.goodsmile.info/product/en...u+Hakurei.html










i wanna pair it up with my marisa kirisame nendoroid

thanks miki <3


----------



## NameUnknown

I need to double my RAM  so I can efficiently run VMs.


----------



## nolimits882000

I need a cooler for a build I have going:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835109030

Thanks miki!


----------



## tsn_

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopp...&category=3490

Thank you,


----------



## qiaowenqian

I am in:
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=523


----------



## FtW 420

I could use a pump, mcp350 or mcp355

http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...cture=Swiftech

Thanks, & good luck to all.


----------



## Z Naught

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835181010

Awesome thanks!


----------



## uberjon

http://www.amazon.com/Sentinel-Advan...4151220&sr=8-1

Could use a new mouse, my copperhead is old.. dirty, and worn out.. (scroll wheel is funky..) 3-4yr old I think.


----------



## assaulth3ro911

IN for the win, thank you very much.

Mobo ($50)
CPU ($50)

Thanks again


----------



## PC Gamer

I'm building a pc for my parents and this CPU would be great.


----------



## Aeloi

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829271001
* $89.99 *

Free Shipping*


----------



## max302

I want 100$ worth of this:

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Donate

Or a wildass assortment of exotic beers. But that may bring problems with shipping and such.


----------



## venom55520

you are an awesome person:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Sony-PSP-Piano-f...2#ht_500wt_928

if you don't mind ebay


----------



## Monkey92

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811146061 - $30

http://6dollarshirts.com/product.php...2&goog=trololo - $6

http://6dollarshirts.com/product.php...cat=259&page=1 - $6

http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/accessories/8a0f/ - $24.99

Thanks


----------



## Fitzbane

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16823126034

g15 keyboard! thankss for the great freebie


----------



## DSF_x

the corsair psu which is modular nearest to $100


----------



## Marlaman

I'm in but if i win i want you to surprise me


----------



## tehmaggot

https://secure.newegg.com/GiftCertif...CardStep1.aspx

$100 on that baby


----------



## 1337guy

In FTW!
Thanks for the chance MiKi !









First choice would be this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822152175
+
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103022
but
If that and shipping is to much in total then I'd choose this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835181010
+
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103052

I <3 teh moderator MiKi !


----------



## version2

Awesome.

I'd love a new case. Like this (currently listed as $90 w/ FS)


----------



## Core2uu

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16835242001
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16835185004

Thanks a lot, Miki.


----------



## subliminally incorrect

http://store.steampowered.com/app/42640

i need a new racer game

http://store.valvesoftware.com/produ...dCrabHat!.html

i need a new hat


----------



## Gen

2x http://www.frozencpu.com/products/99...tl=g6c451s1145

1x http://www.frozencpu.com/products/89...tml?tl=g44c353

To help finish beautifying my machine. Thanks!


----------



## StormX2

StormX2 is In with the following Request

I will be going with the Overclocked account for 1 Year = $35

The remainder of the Balance I would like to go toward the following.

OCN APPLIQUES!!! And maybe 3 Lanyards.

But basically as many of each type of applique Possible, and any other OCN Paraphernalia

I will end this with the fact that ive never actually won anything, and Il be grateful =)

Appliques will go on my Monitor and my Car and just about anything that i own that I know I wont be throwing out haha

Once again that,

*1 Year Overclocked account for StormX2

and $65 worth of OCN Appliques and a few Lanyards.*

If I am not allowed to split the Money to the Accoutn and Appliques, then... Il take 3 years of Overclocked Account =?


----------



## pLuhhmm

Im in even tho my luck is terrible 24/7









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822101186

+

Overclocked OCN account?


----------



## Ceadderman

Not to rain on your parade but that's $109.98 with the shipping included.









Otherwise would have been awesome.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Wow!!! best freebie ever?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16882290034


----------



## Trippen Out

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136533 $99.99 plus free shipping


----------



## Darkknight512

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...ezer%20pro%207

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16822136074

Thank you!


----------



## awdrifter

Wow, that's a very generous freebie!

I think I qualify, so I'm in.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...624&CatId=3670 $97 + shipping, total is $102.86 with shipping. If that's not acceptable I'll pick something else.


----------



## slickwilly

In
One EK Supreme HF Gold water block 775


----------



## whitingnick

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16832116754

Thank you very much. I could use Windows 7 for my father-in-law's build.


----------



## shiarua

Sweet freebie 

Anyways, Im in

Belkin N52TE (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...9019&Tpk=n52te)
Microsoft LifeCam VX-2000 USB 2.0 WebCam (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826105335)

Free shipping on both, total = $97.

Thanks!


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx

In! 
Audio-technica AD700's


----------



## Bazuny

Thanks for the incredible opportunity!
Corsair H50


----------



## pig69

Very generous & TY Miki! & Daddy needs a new HDD...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822148337


----------



## elementskater706

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/97...EK-FC5870.html

Thank you!


----------



## criminal

I would be grateful for this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136284


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Awesome freebie, very cool thing to do!

I am in FTW with 1/2in high flow barbs pleeeease:
http://www.jab-tech.com/Black-Ice-GT...r-pr-3613.html


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Would like a Power Shield Safeguard 750VA.

It's $109 but that's AUD, it's ~$88 USD and it's local to me so shipping is not needed


----------



## Sno

In. I could use ten of these and ten 3 pin fan extensions









http://www.svc.com/r4-l2r-20cr-gp.html

http://www.svc.com/fc33-12bks.html

Thanks again!!


----------



## candy_van

In and thanks for such a generous freebie Miki!!!









- Logitech MX1100
- 16GB SanDisk Cruzer

Should be ~$10 left for some OCN bling too


----------



## OC Me

One of these to keep the ol' cooling system in check would be nice:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/96...lack_FC-5.html

Thank you for the opportunity, Miki.


----------



## ubernewhacks

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/Pu...umber=14875426
Thanks dude


----------



## jbobb

Its a little over $100, but if I win and it's too much over, I will find something else. Thanks for the awesome freebie.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11...l=g30c311s1174


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Samsung SH-B083L/RSBP 8x BluRay ROM / 16x DVDÂ±RW Drive - Black (Retail)


Just over Â£75, or $108 with shipping, I'll pay the extra if I happen to be chosen if you so wish. Its a UK company, so you don't have to deal with import/customs hassle. It'd be the crowning jewel of my new HTPC.









Thanks for the chance Miki,


----------



## staryoshi

You see, my wife has a game leg, and my kids have game things as well. We could really use an AM3 processor... Actually, I just want to move to the AM3 platform









Thanks for the generous offer!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103846


----------



## Redwoodz

woohooo! I'm in finally!


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Youdabest!

http://www.heatsinkfactory.com/therm...pu-cooler.html

and

http://www.heatsinkfactory.com/ic-di...-compound.html

Thank you very much kind sir, I hope I win!


----------



## eureka

http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-...i-70-347l.html

With postage should still be under $100.


----------



## Du-z

Ooooh seeing as i'm in Australia, perhaps a gifted steam game/s would be more suitable

Fallout: New Vegas

and

MW2 DLC ... yes i know ...

and

Grand Theft Auto IV

Danke Schon Miki!

in light of the free shipping, i'm happy to pay for the shipping if you want though, you can't be too kind









http://www.overclock.net/other-compo...25-v-40gb.html

or

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Produc...eekly_10011743

You can choose either, i don't mind


----------



## TheSandman

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136320 x2









i would love to go raid


----------



## Mr.Pie

mmmmm

free shipping









get me this saves me the shipping









http://shopping.coolitsystems.com/s....0?it=A&id=2205

and this









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835186020


----------



## PeaceMaker

Thanks for the generous freebie... you are an OCN saint.

I need new brake pads (eBay):
http://goo.gl/ynuO
http://goo.gl/vFB6
This is a little bit over ($7.50), but let me know if this will be an issue.


----------



## Delphi

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16822136284

So in!


----------



## runeazn

definitely in.
Thanks 'Miki'!

AMD Asus M4A785TD-V EVO AM3 
this ^

it'll push a bit above the 107$ cuz it is 90 euro







but if u can buy it cheaper in US do it but i don't want hassle with customs









The mobo is here 

edit: don't try to search on newegg i already did for you it is 115$ there so at Netherlands it is cheaper. W0w one of the main components that is cheaper in the Netherlands.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

http://www.amazon.ca/505-GAMES-81287...6008352&sr=8-1
+
http://www.amazon.ca/ACTIVISION-0478...6108017&sr=8-5

Amazon.ca has free shipping


----------



## Shooter116

Wow this is awesome. I would love theeese to stop my PC from crapping out on me in every application I run.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231122


----------



## Tech-Boy

This is what I want http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/p...9&sku=330-5521

Thanks for doing this "Miki"!


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Totally in. I never win, but you never know.

http://www.toywiz.com/streetfighterstick.html


----------



## I_dalder_I

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813500047

Im in, this is awsome


----------



## Kopi

This is very cool. Just to be clear on the shipping..

4x Xigmatek 140mm fans $52

2x Xigmatek 120mm fans $21

Total: ~$75 + ship









This is from Newegg Canada btw...newegg.com may be cheaper.


----------



## kidwolf909

The chances are slim to none... but this freebie is not yet won









I'm almost expecting you to wait for this thread to reach 500 replies and go "SYKE!" but I'll enter anyway.

I would <3 a Venomous X to get my 1055 to 4GHz with the 78F ambients in my house:

http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=...1e5ef4493d2376

And one of these for the side of my 922 would be nice:

http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?p=CA-...1e5ef4493d2376

And if you want, you can save 3% since this is eWiz/SuperBiiz.

Thank you so much for your generosity! If I didn't just take a 35% pay cut to switch jobs, I would definitely be trying to help the community the way you are. Awesome job!


----------



## Jamar16

im in

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136534
+
2-3 of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185060


----------



## justadude

Yes Please!


----------



## e_dogg

I'm in! I've been wanting a Corsair H50.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835181010

Thanks for your generosity, Miki!


----------



## T D

Shipping to the UK would be more like $20 than $50 so if I win, I'd love http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822152185
500GB is just not enough :\\

Thanks a lot, and very kind of you!


----------



## nardox

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829132007

I'm IN! I want a new sound card


----------



## Sidious

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...126050&Tpk=g13

Please Please Please!


----------



## koooowweeee

is this i wind up?

what a nice guy i would really like this

http://www.overclock.net/other-compo...iar-black.html


----------



## Evermind

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820211419

Would love to have this as an OS drive.

Thanks for the awesome thread.


----------



## hli53194

First of all, thanks a lot for doing this Miki!

I have many things that I want, a HX650W, or a used s775 quad core from the marketplace, or another 4GB of DDR2 RAM, or a new computer case (or this one's a bit cheaper) (my crappy mATX Powerspec case is really prohibiting me from using my new DFI ATX mobo), or a MX Revolution from the marketplace. Thanks again!


----------



## nategr8ns

http://www.bing.com/shopping/50PK-ME...0standoffs&p1=[CommerceService%20scenario%3d%22sum%22%20docid%3d% 22A6E53638B3B41B537A28%22%20a%3d%22pa%22]&wf=Commerce&FORM=ENCA0
http://www.opentip.com/Electronics-C...p-1075534.html
The other $89 for a motherboard (DDR2, AM2+/AM3/whatever) and a cooler (AM2) to get my brother out of his Dell (heat issues, space issues in the cramped case), both to be purchased from OCN of course.
I don't know if this works, but I don't really want to specify which mobo/cooler at the moment, as if I win this the available stuff will be changed anyway.
If "waiting" for OCN products isn't Kosher, I can always just get some more DDR RAM.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146034
I change my mind. Using this single-core I'm stuck on is brutal. Socket 939 Opterons on eBay easily fit within the $100 with the above screws/standoffs.

You rock dude







.


----------



## tombom

IN! (Dude, you're awesome)

PS3 Madcatz fightstick.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...pf_rd_i=507846

Super Street Fighter 4 for PC.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## stevo1663

$100 newegg gift card would be wonderful, birthday is coming up and would love to put it towards a much needed video card.


----------



## Regamaster

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829132007

Thanks.


----------



## linkin93

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-064-_-Product

Going to be upgrading. The perfect motherboard for me.







All i would need then is the CPU & RAM (which i could get myself by selling my current cpu and ram), everything else i will be keeping


----------



## xypex982

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227419

thanks


----------



## npham858

Thank you so much for this giveaway! I'm in.

Asus Xonar DX $73 ($53 after $20 rebate)
http://www.amazon.com/Xonar-DX-Chann...6057008&sr=8-1


----------



## wumpus

In man!
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27445

this is an awesome freebie!


----------



## Socom

Wow very grateful Miki









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820233122


----------



## 125837

Hey Miki,

Great idea here, and really generous, thankyou...

Now I'm in Aus, and i'm not sure what shipping costs, if it is too much, just take out the DVDRW, I'd just prefer a SATA one for my junk build









Steelseries Siberia Headset - $59.99

LITEON Sata DVDRW - $25.99

TOTAL - $85.98


----------



## Astroz

I doubt I'll win but here is goes lol

A ticket to Warped Tour this year








http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/0C...rtistid=807329

~$40 with fees

And a PS2

http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/prod...spx?sku=909071

~55 after shipping

Sweet freebie


----------



## Locool676

Miki,
thanks for the great freebie.

http://www.overstock.com/Electronics...i_sku=12130164


----------



## vuxdu

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-009-_-Product

You Sir are too kind, Thank you!


----------



## TestECull

Go Go Gadget Accurate fuel gauge


----------



## Sukach

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10...k_-_14015.html
In please. Thank you for your generocity. This could well push me into water cooling.


----------



## Erick Silver

Sorry theres a lot of postings in here and I am not sure when the OP changed the shipping dealiebop. So we pay shipping now or is that picked up by the OP?


----------



## TurboTurtle

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822148337

Very much in, good sir. Need moar room for the Anime on my home server


----------



## XiDillon

GTX-Pro Cooler

Ill buy my second one.


----------



## Sanders54

Thanks for this awesome giveaway! You are too kind.

Cable galore


----------



## corky dorkelson

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-Li-_-11112239

Thanks miki, you are the best. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## darklighthim

Nice one miki great freebie, I wish everyone luck and congrats to whoever wins even if it isn't me.

Anywhere here is my entry which took an ages to stick to.

*Coolermaster Cool viva z1 - 9.52*
http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-...176039&sr=1-10

*Corsair H50 - 79.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-010-_-Product

*A total of 89.50*


----------



## Fox_Smash

http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-...cq6-43-bn.html $74.90 + shipping to Argentina $3.90 
Thanks a lot man, i really appreciate this!


----------



## Sin100

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...umber=248-4126

You are a legend Miki!


----------



## eureka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fox_Smash* 
http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-...cq6-43-bn.html $74.90 + shipping to Argentina $3.90
Thanks a lot man, i really appreciate this!

Great game.









If it doesn't include shipping then I can upgrade from the regular version to the limited version.

http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-...i-70-3qfx.html


----------



## macca_dj

Hmmmm
If some body wins out side the US why dont you order it from there home country and just get it delivered to them ?

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...14&subcat=1279


----------



## legoman786

Pwease?

http://www.jr.com/das/pe/DKP_DASK3PROMS1/


----------



## radodrill

Creative Zen X-Fi 16 GB Video MP3 Player with Wireless LAN and Built-In Speaker - $99.99 w/ free shipping

16Gb of music and the ability to access more music/videos on my PC via WiFi is a great feature (just wish it also a web browser like the Sony Walkman X series or Zune HD series).


----------



## ghost55

http://cgi.ebay.com/PNY-GefForce-980...#ht_500wt_1154
please miki, please?


----------



## Ben the OCer

Sweet freebie Miki, you are very generous. I'm currently borrowing RAM from my secondary rig so these $99.99 (at the time of this posting) Ripjaws would be great:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-274-_-Product

Edit (6/12): Here's better Ripjaws at the same price, $99.99 shipped with code *EMCYTZY34* (expires 6/16, so should still last for the drawing of the winner)


----------



## Danylu

http://www.streetwise.com.au/griffin...ad-p-7824.html
+
http://www.streetwise.com.au/incipio...ad-p-7792.html
= $100 AUD.

Local shop so shipping saved.


----------



## kinubic

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136533
or the f3








running out of HD space :3 lol


----------



## B-Con

Very nice, Miki!!

Time to start building a dedicated folding rig. Gotta have this...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-010-_-Product

"We make a living by what we get, but we make a life by what we give." â€" Winston Churchill
.


----------



## PiEownz

Thanks Miki for this awesome freebie if i win lol
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-419-_-Product
need new ones


----------



## burrbit

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-034-_-Product

wee i need a new headset!


----------



## BIGGUN

This.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835181010

Keep the change if I win.


----------



## laxhockey1563

WOOT I just got 35 REP!!!!!

Anyways I would LOVE a SSD.

Corsair Nova: http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Suppor.../dp/B003KWSWOG

Argh $5 more+ rebate (I don't know if that counts or what)







Intel X25-V: http://www.ZipZoomFly.com/jsp/Produc...eekly_10011743


----------



## lilraver018

http://www.buy.com/prod/amd-athlon-i...212653741.html
For my server build, going for lowest watt on a dual core.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820211419
or this if if someone comes through with my dual core.


----------



## slaney30

Top Deck Tech Station
http://www.highspeedpc.com/Merchant2...ode=TopTechSTD

lapping kit

http://www.highspeedpc.com/Merchant2...e=Overclocking


----------



## pzyko80

in... want an h50 cant link atm lol at work good luck all thanks for the chance


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-10-...6212550&sr=1-1


----------



## zomgiwin

thank you very much for your generous offer








http://www.overclock.net/other-compo...b-aaks-1x.html
(1tb F3 drive)
http://www.overclock.net/cooling-pro...heatsinks.html
(mugen)

but seriously, thank you for this kind offer to us OCN folks


----------



## ducrider

Ducrider is in please.

Here's my link but If I win I will prob get some stuff from the for sale section to help another member sell some goods.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231274


----------



## Swiftes

Swiftes is in please:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811112222

Always wanted a V351, but never quite been able to stretch to it


----------



## AOwpr

Chances of any one person getting this are next to nil, but thanks anyway miki!

Oh, and I'd be in for a R.A.T. 7: link


----------



## saulin

Count me in

http://www.ncixus.com/products/49074.../Thermalright/

http://www.ncixus.com/products/53074.../Thermalright/

Thanks


----------



## Arkuatic

http://www.frys.com/product/5996734

Would be AWESOME!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Speakers
and
Mount & Blade: Warband








Thanks.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

A very generous offer... but I wont be greedy on what I want... actually what I need:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboD...t=Combo.415830

$75 for a wireless keyboard and mouse for my HTPC. I've been using an old USB mouse and the on screen keyboard for way too long









It appears to have free shipping anyway, but since its under the $100, hopefully shipping could be covered since I am very broke right now.


----------



## Disturbed

Great freebie, please and thank you.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231154


----------



## lsdmeasap

This is a nice offer, thanks much!
http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/bl...hf-nickel.html

May also be in Stock at PPC's by the time the winner is picked, or any store you can obtain it at would be fine, or I would wait it out too.

Of course, this only matters if I win









Thanks again


----------



## wuddersup

G15 would be lovely









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16823126034


----------



## Bloodfire

Totally in!

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16814125288

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## fssbzz

Thanks you so much for this opportunity!!

im in
















TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND IEEE 802.11b/g/n Ultimate Wireless Gigabit Router $69.99


2x OCN Black Lanyard - USB / Cell Phone $6.00 each =$12
1x OCN Black Lanyard - Carabiner $6.00 each =$6


----------



## Hexa

In for $100 bucks worth of internet porn subscriptions! Doesn't matter what site!

OMG if I win can I get a box of Kleenex shipped to me as well?

LOL my REAL entry is for a Shure SM58 Microphone from Musians Friend. Sorry I can't provide a link right now as I'm at work and that site is blocked. However I'm positive it is NOT over 100 bucks. In fact I believe it's $99.99 lol


----------



## IEATFISH

Miki, you are awesome. For my netbook:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820139162

edit: Link for the above poster: http://www.buy.com/prod/shure-sm58-v...203022428.html (free shipping)


----------



## GanjaSMK

I'm in, and I would love to win this external hard drive right here!

Thanks, appreciate the generosity!

~ GanjaSMK


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Is it possible to give someone a $100 Steam gift card?

There's a bunch of games I'd like to get. BFBC2, L4D, Fallout New Vegas.









Thanks Miki. (Y)


----------



## ~CS~

http://www.newark.com/sanyo-denki/9s...fan/dp/96M1768

would like 4 of these if I win (yeah right)







...also it is pretty cool of you.


----------



## sugarmankie

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826262102

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26486

THANKS SO MUCH FOR THIS THREAD IT ROCKS!


----------



## Harrier

2 of these for a RAID setup please  I'll pay the $3 it goes over by









Thanks for the chance


----------



## nitd_kim

http://www.amazon.com/AMD-ATH-RB5000.../dp/B002Q5YLIY

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139008

thx :]


----------



## MijnWraak

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000HZA918 + http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0010AJU46/








I'd love you forever!


----------



## PizzaMan

CD has a nice Silver water block for 100 bones.
http://www.overclock.net/cooling-pro...tion-sale.html


----------



## Zipnogg

Wow this is awesome. Glad I caught it before the deadline...

This case and the OCN applique pack would be fantastic.

Thanks mate!

EDIT: I am very curious as to why you're doing this. It's totally awesome, no doubt.


----------



## im_not_an_artard

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-096-_-Product

Here's to good luck


----------



## zu903

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103706

thanks


----------



## Twinnuke

http://www.newegg.com/Shopping/Shopp...82E16822152185

In!! You're awesome dude =]


----------



## Prescott-King

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-510-_-Product

Count me in!!!


----------



## BlackOmega

In. Wanting a Corsair H50.
Thanks.


----------



## tylerand

I'm in!

http://www.canadacomputers.com/produ...item_id=024816

$87 dollars shipped. That's a great give away idea, i applaud your generosity.


----------



## Blue Marker

So a bear walks into a bar and tells the bartender "I'd like a jack ... ... ... and coke". The bartender asks "Why the big pause?". The bear says "Oh these? I've had them my whole life".

In. Thanks for the opportunity miki!


----------



## PiEownz

The item i wanted before is out of stock so i decided why not here.

http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...-ud4p-6gb.html

2x2 Ram please







?


----------



## L3gacy

In thanks for the opportunity

http://www.amazon.com/Elenco-Basic-P...6459088&sr=8-8


----------



## Miki

Winner being selected, anyone posting after this post will not be counted.


----------



## Mr.Pie

congratz muels7!


----------



## nategr8ns

Congrats!

(It should'a been me







)


----------



## wannabe_OC

Congrats muels7...









Way cool freebie Miki...


----------



## ReverbDP

Congrats !

Thanks for the freebie Miki


----------



## muels7

What?!?! I WON!!!!?!?! Awesome. Thanks Miki, you are the best. I will be sending you a PM shortly.


----------



## Deathclaw

congrats muels7 tnx miki


----------



## AblueXKRS

Oh well. Better luck next time.

Congrats muels!


----------



## macca_dj

Congratulations muels7

And Thank you Miki.


----------



## bobfig

congratzz


----------



## xd_1771

You lucky duck!







Conrgatz!


----------



## tensionz

Congrats!


----------



## PC Gamer

Congrats!


----------



## lsdmeasap

Congrats muels7!


----------



## Baldy

Congrats muels7!


----------



## slickwilly

congrats muel7

always an entry never a winner


----------



## PiEownz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


congrats muel7

always an entry never a winner










Your not alone... you know...


----------



## radaja

*congratulations muels7*


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Congrats man









And thanks for the chance Miki, awesome freebie


----------



## BlkDrgn28

Congrats muels7..


----------



## muels7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
congrats muel7

always an entry never a winner









Hey, I know exactly how you feel. This was my first win since I've been on the forums for a year in the hundreds of freebies I have entered.


----------



## raisethe3

congrats muels7.


----------



## chinesethunda

grats, lucky lucky


----------



## eseb1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muels7* 
Hey, I know exactly how you feel. This was my first win since I've been on the forums for a year in the hundreds of freebies I have entered.

Well I'm glad you won then.









I also don't mind that I didn't win, I've won way too many freebies.


----------



## Hy3RiD

Gratz mule


----------

